# come possiamo noi



## Tojo

Gabrigabri, sorry about the typos. But I am interested in your other correction. Can you explain, please, why "come possiamo noi stranieri sapere ..." is better than "come noi stranieri possiamo sapere..." I believe you, but why?
ciao Tojo


----------



## Hockey13

Tojo said:


> Gabrigabri, sorry about the typos. But I am interested in your other correction. Can you explain, please, why "come possiamo noi stranieri sapere ..." is better than "come noi stranieri possiamo sapere..." I believe you, but why?
> ciao Tojo


The answer to your second question I think is another one of those that just is as it is and we can't really change it. I don't think your original was incorrect, per se, but it didn't sound native to the native. To me it seemed fine.


----------



## gabrigabri

Tojo said:


> Can you explain, please, why "come possiamo noi stranieri sapere ..." is better than "come noi stranieri possiamo sapere..." I believe you, but why?
> ciao Tojo




I think that "come possiamo noi" is better than "come noi possiamo" and more used. But maybe can someone else say something better!!


----------



## Hockey13

gabrigabri said:


> I think that "come possiamo noi" is better than "come noi possiamo" and is more used. But maybe can someone else can say something better!!


 
Perfect example right here. Why is can better before _say_ than it is before _someone_? I suppose we'll never know, but it's just how it is.


----------



## gabrigabri

Hockey13 said:


> Perfect example right here. Why is can better before _say_ than it is before _someone_? I suppose we'll never know, but it's just how it is.




 
You are right!
That's the good thing in a foreign language, it is almost as in math: it is so, there's no exlpanation and no logical reason!


----------



## MünchnerFax

gabrigabri said:


> it is almost as in math: it is so, there's no exlpanation and no logical reason!


On the contrary, there's almost always a logical explanation in maths.


----------



## niklavjus

Hockey13 said:


> Perfect example right here. Why is can better before _say_ than it is before _someone_? I suppose we'll never know, but it's just how it is.


Perhaps it is a simply style question. 
Your construct make more sense such as one know best than other:

"_Come noi stranieri possiamo sapere, diversamente da voi italiani che non sapete..._" 

While the gabrigabri form suggest better the sense of a query:

"_Come possiamo noi stranieri sapere, quello che voi italiani che già sapete..._" 

Obviously the puntuaction can help to express the sense of own's thought.

You have not used punctuation at all in your phrase.
If you wrote:

"_Se è una questione dello stile*,* come*,* noi stranieri possiamo sapere quando si usa uno e quando si usa l'altro?_"

I think gabrigabri have not correct you.


----------



## Tojo

But there is a reason in Hockey13's example - the semantics of English depend heavily on word order whereas in Italian, being an inflectional language, word order is allowed to be flexible.
For the rest - I have been thinking that "vi" is a spelling variant of "ci" -thus a problem.  You are telling me - no, they are two different pronouns but with similar function - okay no problem.  Molto Grazie


----------



## Tojo

But there is a reason in Hockey13's example - the semantics of English depend heavily on word order whereas in Italian, being an inflectional language, word order is allowed to be flexible.


----------



## gabrigabri

niklavjus said:


> You have not used punctuation at all in your phrase.
> If you wrote:
> 
> "_Se è una questione dello stile*,* come*,* noi stranieri possiamo sapere quando si usa uno e quando si usa l'altro?_"
> 
> I think gabrigabri have not correct you.



 A me non piacerebbe comunque! Secondo me ci sarebbe una virgola di troppo.


----------



## Hockey13

Tojo said:


> But there is a reason in Hockey13's example - the semantics of English depend heavily on word order whereas in Italian, being an inflectional language, word order is allowed to be flexible.


 
You are right, but apparently your Italian version sounds just as strange to the Italian native ear as gabri's version sounded to the English ear. The meaning was clear and with no rise in intonation or question mark, we knew she was not asking a question.

Poor gabri, I will stop picking on you now.


----------



## Tojo

Niklavjus, your "I think gabrigabri have not correct you."

Needs to be "gabribagri would not have corrected you"

kind regards
Tojo

PS I am happy with gabri's version. I only wanted to know why to the Italian ear it sounds better. - if it is possible to say !
ciao


----------



## niklavjus

gabrigabri said:


> A me non piacerebbe comunque! Secondo me ci sarebbe una virgola di troppo.


Che possa non piacerti è perfettamente accettabile, ma sul fatto che ci sia una virgola di troppo si potrebbe discutere.



			
				Hockey13 said:
			
		

> The meaning was clear and with no rise in intonation or question mark, we knew she was not asking a question.


If I understand you state that the phrase "Se è una questione dello stile come noi stranieri possiamo sapere quando si usa uno e quando si usa l'altro" was not a question. It'wasn't?



			
				Tojo said:
			
		

> Niklavjus, your "I think gabrigabri have not correct you."
> 
> Needs to be "gabribagri would not have corrected you"


Thank you, Tojo. 
My English really need to be corrected.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Sono d'accordo con gabrigabri, la seconda virgola dopo il _come_ non mi piace. Perché separare il pronome interrogativo dal resto della domanda con una virgola?


----------



## Hockey13

niklavjus said:


> If I understand you state that the phrase "Se è una questione dello stile come noi stranieri possiamo sapere quando si usa uno e quando si usa l'altro" was not a question. It'wasn't?


 
I was talking about a statement made by gabrigabri that I corrected:

_But maybe *can* someone else say something better!!_

Also, could you edit your post so it doesn't look like I wrote that last quote? Thanks,


----------



## SunDraw

(Buongiorno, please forgive & correct my english)

My opinion:


ii.
"Come possiamo noi sapere"
It IS a question (the question mark is missed, it can be anyway).
For me it sounds better, because it IS the regular way; and only occasionally it can be composed differently: for a personal forcing, or because the verb itself is the most important element of the sentence.
"Quando pensi che parta la corriera?"
"A te l'han detto a che ora arrivano i Rossi?"
"Credi che Andrea ANDRA' VIA?"
To the extent that you put the subject first tipically when you are using special forms for the verb:
"Quando pensi che la corriera SE NE parta?" (emphatic)
"Hai idea del perché Giovanni SE NE sia andato via?"

iii.


niklavjus said:


> "Se è una questione dello stile, come, noi stranieri, possiamo sapere quando si usa uno e quando si usa l'altro?"


If you introduce a partition (a parenthesis), you MUST open it and close it, like brackets: this is not grammar, this is maths... (I'm joking: it IS grammar).
(In this case the distinction would be an emphasis).


----------



## Katiolina

Tojo said:


> Stamattina Francesco Alberoni ha scritto sul Corrierre (l'edizione di lunedi arriva qui in Australia il martedi) - "Ci sono maestri che non sopportano .......Vi sono direzioni di giornali che non sopportano.......E vi sono ideologie contrarie allo....ecc ecc"
> Perché ha usato "vi"? C'è una regola o è una cosa stilistica? Se è una questione dello stile, come possiamo sapere noi stranieri quando si usa uno e quando si usa l'altro
> grazie
> ciao Tojo


 
Concordo con la correzione:
"Come possiamo sapere noi stranieri"
mi sembra più giusto di:
"Come noi stranieri possiamo sapere"

Avrei dato invece per buono:
"Noi stranieri, come possiamo sapere"...
Che è orecchiabile!!!

In ogni caso volevo correggere "SOPPORTONO" perchè era veramente "insopportabile"   !!!

Per il resto, non entro nel merito...
Erano troppe le risposte e non ho potuto leggerle tutte!

Katiolina


----------



## niklavjus

Scusatemi, se me ne sono andato nel bel mezzo della discussione, ma alcune incombenze non posso proprio trascurarle.



			
				Münchner said:
			
		

> Sono d'accordo con gabrigabri, la seconda virgola dopo il come non mi piace. Perché separare il pronome interrogativo dal resto della domanda con una virgola?


Ed io sono d'accordo sia con gabrigabri che con te; può non piacere. 
Il motivo per cui ho separato ed isolato, se vogliamo, la congiunzione dal flusso del discorso e la volontà di intensificarne il valore. Che "come" sia un pronome potrebbe essere un ulteriore argomento di discussione.

Spero che con la tua domanda non voglia, in modo, per così dire indiretto, affermare trattarsi di un errore grammaticale.



			
				Hockey13 said:
			
		

> I was talking about a statement made by gabrigabri that I corrected:
> 
> But maybe can someone else say something better!!
> 
> Also, could you edit your post so it doesn't look like I wrote that last quote? Thanks


I have overread your post, and you are right.

Excuse me, Hockey13, - two times, please.



			
				Tojo said:
			
		

> Nik, One of the few bits of inflection left in English is the third person singular present indicative of regular verbs which has an added 's'. "I need, you need, it needs, we need, you need, they need"


Thanks again, Tojo.
It isn't the first time I make this error, really stupid, and you aren't the first that correct me about, but my memory, perhaps, it is worst than my English.

Ciao.



			
				SunDraw said:
			
		

> If you introduce a partition (a parenthesis), you MUST open it and close it, like brackets: this is not grammar, this is maths... (I'm joking: it IS grammar).
> (In this case the distinction would be an emphasis).



Scusami, SunDraw, ma non arrivo a cogliere il senso della tua affermazione. Saresti così gentile metterla giù in italiano? Non vorrei prendere una cantonata.

Ti ringrazio.


----------



## MünchnerFax

niklavjus said:


> Spero che con la tua domanda non voglia, in modo, per così dire indiretto, affermare trattarsi di un errore grammaticale.


Io sono ignorante (lo dimostra chiamare _come_ un pronome, per la verità non ho idea di cosa sia secondo la grammatica) e quindi non mi permetterei mai.
Dico solo che se fossi incaricato di correggere un testo nel quale figura la seguente frase:



niklavjus said:


> "_Se è una questione dello stile*,* come*,* noi stranieri possiamo sapere quando si usa uno e quando si usa l'altro?_"


...allora il mio cesello la trasformerebbe così:


			
				la mia mente said:
			
		

> "_Se è una questione dello stile*,* come* , * possiamo noi stranieri sapere quando si usa uno e quando si usa l'altro?_"


E su quella seconda virgola sarei particolarmente intransigente. Se fosse giustificabile racchiudere il _come_ tra due virgole a scopo di intensificazione, come sostieni tu, dovrebbe allora esserlo anche nei seguenti esempi:

_Chi*,* hai visto ieri? Non me l'hai ancora detto._
_Perché*,* non mi hai detto che eri in città? Ci saremmo potuti vedere._
_Quando*,* torni a trovarmi? Spero presto._

Tutte virgole da sacrificare alla mannaia del revisore, secondo me.


----------



## awanzi

MünchnerFax said:


> E su quella seconda virgola sarei particolarmente intransigente. Se fosse giustificabile racchiudere il _come_ tra due virgole a scopo di intensificazione, come sostieni tu, dovrebbe allora esserlo anche nei seguenti esempi:
> 
> _Chi*,* hai visto ieri? Non me l'hai ancora detto._
> _Perché*,* non mi hai detto che eri in città? Ci saremmo potuti vedere._
> _Quando*,* torni a trovarmi? Spero presto._
> 
> Tutte virgole da sacrificare alla mannaia del revisore, secondo me.




Mi trovi d'accordo su tutti i punti! Ben detto, proprio ben detto!


----------



## niklavjus

MünchnerFax said:
			
		

> Dico solo che se fossi incaricato di correggere un testo nel quale figura la seguente frase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> niklavjus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Se è una questione dello stile, come, noi stranieri possiamo sapere quando si usa uno e quando si usa l'altro?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...allora il mio cesello la trasformerebbe così:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> la mia mente said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Se è una questione dello stile*,* come *,* possiamo noi stranieri sapere quando si usa uno e quando si usa l'altro?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> E su quella seconda virgola sarei particolarmente intransigente. Se fosse giustificabile racchiudere il come tra due virgole a scopo di intensificazione, come sostieni tu, dovrebbe allora esserlo anche nei seguenti esempi:
> 
> _ Chi*,* hai visto ieri? Non me l'hai ancora detto.
> Perché*,* non mi hai detto che eri in città? Ci saremmo potuti vedere.
> Quando*,* torni a trovarmi? Spero presto._
> 
> Tutte virgole da sacrificare alla mannaia del revisore, secondo me.
Click to expand...


Scusa, ma ho dovuto ricostruire il tuo post perché non so multiquotare.

Dunque, come ho già detto, lo stile di punteggiatura di uno non è detto debba piacere a un altro, e se tu decidessi, dovendo riscrivere la frase, di omettere quella virgola, non avrei niente da obiettare. Ma se io fossi uno scrittore e la frase comparisse in un mio testo, e tu il mio editore, non ti consentirei di eliminarla.

Gli esempi da te riportati, sono diversi e visti cosi senza contesto non piacciono molto neanche a me, ciò non mi porta a considerarli necessariamente errori ma tu, potendo, usa pure la mannaia se ti va.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Scusa, Nik, ma partendo dal principio di base che la virgola è la rappresentazione grafica di una pausa breve nel discorso, tu quando leggi quella frase metti una pausa tra _come_ e _possiamo noi_?
Perché io invece, e sfrontatamente mi autoproclamo rappresentante della maggioranza (magari si faccia vivo qualcun altro per crocifiggermi), io, dicevo, pronuncio _come possiamo _rigorosamente unito, nessuna pausa tra l'una e l'altra parola per nessun motivo, come se fossero una sola: _comepossiàmo? _(Sarebbe in assonanza con _lapalissiano_.)

Pertanto, se tu fossi uno scrittore e mettessi quella virgola, non saresti tra i miei preferiti per quanto concerne la scorrevolezza della tua prosa. 
A meno che non si dia un valore diverso alla virgola (sarei curioso di sapere quale).

Comunque, occhio a non andare fuori tema, sennò ci mandano dietro la lavagna.


----------



## niklavjus

MünchnerFax said:


> Scusa, Nik, ma partendo dal principio di base che la virgola è la rappresentazione grafica di una pausa breve nel discorso, tu quando leggi quella frase metti una pausa tra _come_ e _possiamo noi_?
> Perché io invece, e sfrontatamente mi autoproclamo rappresentante della maggioranza (magari si faccia vivo qualcun altro per crocifiggermi), io, dicevo, pronuncio _come possiamo _rigorosamente unito, nessuna pausa tra l'una e l'altra parola per nessun motivo, come se fossero una sola: _comepossiàmo? _(Sarebbe in assonanza con _lapalissiano_.)



Oh! Ci sei dunque. Ho aspettato invano un paio d'ore per una replica. Comunque.

Ametto - e si badi, non è un dietro front - di aver commesso un errore. Ho commesso l'errore di leggere troppo in fretta il tuo post (#28) e di aver ritenuto la cancellazione della virgola l'unica modifica apportata dal tuo 'cesello' alla frase di Tojo, come da me modificata, e di aver considerato con attenzione unicamente i tuoi commenti ai fini della mia risposta. I vostri precedenti commenti mi avevano portato a temere uno scadimento della discussione nel nulla assoluto e ciò ha indebolito la mia disposizione al dialogo. 
Non ho mai avuto intenzione di crocifiggere nessuno. Prova a rileggerti il thread e valuta gli interventi in sequenza.

Cio premesso devo precisare che nell'improbabile situazione 'io scrittore/tu editore' la frase che non ti consentirei di modificare è:

"Se è una questione dello stile*, come,* *noi stranieri possiamo* sapere quando si usa uno e quando si usa l'altro?".

In quest'altra: 

"Se è una questione dello stile*, come, possiamo noi stranieri *sapere quando si usa uno e quando si usa l'altro?"

la virgola in quella posizione non ha ragion d'essere, ed io non ce la metterei. 

Lo hai letto bene il mio post (#12)? Gli esempi indicati a Tojo hanno la loro spiegazione grammaticale, ma io, oltre a non conoscere molto bene l'inglese non ho neanche grandi conoscenze di grammatica e tirare in ballo avverbi e congiunzioni, per ritrovarmi poi a doverli spiegare, in inglese magari, sarebbe stato più impegnativo di quanto potessi concedere.




MünchnerFax said:


> Pertanto, se tu fossi uno scrittore e mettessi quella virgola, non saresti tra i miei preferiti per quanto concerne la scorrevolezza della tua prosa.
> A meno che non si dia un valore diverso alla virgola (sarei curioso di sapere quale).
> 
> Comunque, occhio a non andare fuori tema, sennò ci mandano dietro la lavagna.



Come ho già detto più volte, siamo d'accordo. Ognuno ha le sue priorità. Anche se personalmente in uno scritto quel che più mi interessa è il contenuto non tanto il veicolo, e se un autore scrive male cose interessanti, poco importa. 
In merito alla funzione della virgola siamo d'accordo. 
In merito a "comepossiamo" andremmo off topic parlandone, credo, ma prova a cercare un thread dal titolo "Buondì".

Mi sono connesso solo per non rimandare troppo la risposta ma per qualche ora non ci sarò. 
Se hai altro da dirmi prenditela comoda. 

Ciao

Naturalmente, tanti saluti anche alla maggioranza.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Se la frase è questa, in ogni caso avrei una cosa da fare: aggiungere quella virgola rossa.


niklavjus said:


> "Se è una questione dello stile*, come,* *noi stranieri, possiamo* sapere quando si usa uno e quando si usa l'altro?".



Separando _noi stranieri_ dal resto della frase allora le cose funzionano.

Separando _come_ da _noi stranieri_ _eccetera_ (come farebbe quell'unica virgola dopo _come _e una sua assenza dopo _noi stranieri_), le cose non funzionano. Sempre a mio avviso.

Il post numero dodici l'avevo letto certamente, questa citazione che continuiamo a copiare e incollare proviene da lì...  Normalmente leggo molto e posto poco. 

Il resto, via PM. (E voi voyeurs vi attaccate!  )


----------



## niklavjus

Tenterò un ultima volta di spiegarmi. Pubblicamente, perché privare altri utenti della partecipazione a una  discussione potenzialmete utile non mi sembra giusto. 
 Cercherò di motivare la mia scelta evitando i secondo me e simili che saranno sottintesi.

La discussione è basata sulla frase un po' sgrammaticata che conosciamo:

"...stile *come noi stranieri* *possiamo* sapere...?".

In questo modo, "*come*" davanti a pronome+aggettivo richiama alla mente la locuzione "*nel modo in cui*".

gabrigabri l'ha intuito e riconoscendo nella frase una domanda ha posposto pronome+aggettivo al verbo, così:

"...stile *come* *possiamo noi stranieri* sapere...?".

In questo modo, "*come*" davanti al verbo richiama alla mente la locuzione "*in che modo*", e la frase è quasi perfetta. Anche se visto l'uso servile del verbo "potere" forse sarebbe stato meglio:

"...stile *come possiamo sapere noi stranieri*...?".

Incautamente, io, ho voluto suggerire all'autore della frase le cause di incomprensione verso ciò che aveva scritto, e mi sono pure 'allargato' - l'avessi mai fatto - suggerendo un uso della punteggiatura tutto mio, che forse avrebbe reso meglio il senso interrogativo della frase. 
Lo conosciamo:

"...stile*, *come*,* noi stranieri possiamo sapere...?".

E questa bella pensata come sappiamo ha suscitato il parapiglia.

 Ragazzi, non ho mai detto che una frase siffatta sia esemplare, ma solo migliore dell'originale senza punteggiatura.

A questo punto vorrei capire se sta cosa funziona solo nella mia testa o è condivisibile.
Occorre pertanto stabilire il significato primario che ognuno da al termine "*come*" preso a sé. 

 Non so per voi, ma per me: "... *come* ..." *=* "... *in che modo* ...".

Sospendendo - enfatizzando - "come" (in che modo), tra quelle due virgole, indebolisco l'elemento di disturbo, pronome+aggettivo.

Questo è quanto. --------------

Alcuni suggeriscono l'aggiunta di un'altra virgola alle mie due. Va bene, perché no? Non lo farei ma non mi dispiace.

"...stile*, *come*,* noi stranieri*,* possiamo sapere...?".

In questo modo racchiudiamo l'elemento di disturbo in un inciso, la qual cosa porta ovvie considerazioni:
In quell'inciso al posto di "noi stranieri" ci puo stare un qualsiasi soggetto di prima persona plurale.
Ma dal momento che l'inciso non incide - scusate il gioco di parole - sul senso della frase, perché non eliminarlo del tutto visto che il soggetto è sottinteso dal predicato?

"...stile*,* come possiamo sapere...?".

A questo punto potremmo togliere anche la virgola residua visto che la frase:

"Se è una questione dello stile come possiamo sapere quando si usa uno e quando si usa l'altro?"

è accettabile anche senza punteggiatura.

Spero di essermi spiegato. 


Nel caso la mia punteggiatura fosse vietata da regole grammaticali, siate gentili, fatemele conoscere ed io riconoscerò il mio errore, e ve ne sarò grato. 
Non ho nessuna intenzione di contraddire o, peggio, sostituirmi alle fonti accreditate di insegnamento della lingua; non ne ho davvero i meriti.


----------



## Panpan

Hockey13 said:


> Perfect example right here. Why is can better before _say_ than it is before _someone_? I suppose we'll never know, but it's just how it is.


Can someone tell us?  Who can say?


----------



## virgilio

It's a bit difficult following the strands of this thread but, if I have understood one of them aright, when in a statement the nominative (in Italian)follows the verb, the nominative is - at least slightly - *emphasized*.
e.g.
A: Chi te lo ha detto?          Who told you?
B: Me lo ha detto Fabio.       It was Fabio who told me.

Virgilio


----------



## Rossella57

It's simple: when asking a question in Italian, after the word "come" there's always a verb!


----------



## Sicanius

Questa è la mia opinione, e della linguistica in genere: tutte le parole interrogative (che cosa, chi, come, quando, dove) con l'eccezione di 'perché' e 'come mai' devono essere adiacenti al verbo in Italiano (ma anche in Spagnolo e altre lingue romanze), quindi il soggetto non può stare tra la parola interrogativa e il verbo, per es. (l'asterisco significa che la frase non va bene)
- *Che cosa Gianni ha comprato?
Bisogna dire:
- Che cosa ha comprato Gianni?
Un'eccezione a questa regola, com'è stato osservato nei messagi precedenti, si ha quando la parola interrogativa è seguita da una pausa (abbastanza forte, direi), ma in questo caso la domanda non è una domanda vera è propria, bensì una domanda retorica. Entrambe le frasi_ Come possiamo noi stranieri... _e_ Come noi stranieri possiamo... _sono corrette, ma solo la prima è una domanda genuina, mentre la seconda è retorica (non ci si aspetta una risposta, la si conosce già).

Sicanius


----------



## SunDraw

_(please forgive & correct my english)_

SUMMARY
I try to explain as a rule the invitation to organize punctuation just as partitioning of the sentences, not as expression of pauses.

Why either:
"Se è una questione di stile, come noi stranieri possiamo sapere?"
or:
"Se è una questione di stile, come, noi stranieri, possiamo sapere?"
*not:
"*Se è una questione di stile, come, noi stranieri possiamo sapere?"



SunDraw said:


> niklavjus said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Se è una questione dello stile, come, noi stranieri possiamo sapere quando si usa uno e quando si usa l'altro?"
> 
> 
> 
> If you introduce a partition (a parenthesis), you MUST open it and close it, like brackets: this is not grammar, this is maths... (I'm joking: it IS grammar).
> (In this case the distinction would be an emphasis).
Click to expand...




niklavjus said:


> Scusami, SunDraw, ma non arrivo a cogliere il senso della tua affermazione. Saresti così gentile metterla giù in italiano? Non vorrei prendere una cantonata.
> Ti ringrazio.


Ho saputo solo oggi, aprendo la posta, che le riflessioni erano continuate, anche in riferimento alla mia opinione: la mia assenza vorrei non fosse stata male interpretata.
Compenserò con un bel pistolotto.

Purtroppo (per me) quando sono alla tastiera non ho a disposizione testi di grammatica, quindi userò (tanto per cambiare ...già ve ne sarete accorti) parole mie.
(By the by, voi che grammatiche mi consigliate eventualmente online?)
___

La codifica dell'uso della punteggiatura è un po' grammatica, un po' _buona norma_.

Affermazione forte: la grammatica vorrebbe che
- punto (fermo, esclamativo, interrogativo),
- virgola,
- punto e virgola,
- due punti,
- lineetta,
e rigorosamente in coppia:
- parentesi
- virgolette
non fossero AFFATTO MAI PIU' simbologie di PAUSA, ma più precisamente solo partizionatori del costrutto testuale, altro che!

La buona norma dètta a sua volta, semplicemente, di NON ESAGERARE nel far DIVERSAMENTE dalle presunzioni della grammatica.
(Dopo aver innanzitutto raccomandato di CONTENERE la punteggiatura.)

Ad esempio la buona norma SCORAGGIA ma infine NON VIETA una virgola prima di una "e", che è in se un collegamento, a differenza d'altri, non con carattere di separazione, e tanta grammatica (tutta una serie di grammatici molto ben intenzionati) pretenderebbe ben bastante di suo per tale funzione di congiunzione.

Ora, esigenze di espressività possono "richiedere il massimo" dai (pochi) strumenti che ci siamo concessi fino ad oggi per lo scrivere, per voler introdurre splendide, ricercate _cadenze_ nelle frasi.
(niklavjus vuole un, faceva prendere in considerazione quel possibile, _respiro_ in più?)
OK, allora si dovrà vedere come farcela senza essere "di brutto" sgrammaticati.

Se al suo interno la frase la si vuol spezzare, arricchire, si può farlo, perché no?, ma seguendo la _regola ferrea_: è consentito isolare elementi a meno che non abbiano obblighi primari verso altre parole.
(Sopra a tutto, non accantonare un soggetto che ha un suo verbo, impedire un agire sul suo oggetto.)
Salvo aprendo ma poi chiudendo perfette _parentesi_, anche OVUNQUE (vedi il mio "un, faceva" di cui sopra).

Il nostro "come" è l'avverbio che regge, costruisce, imposta la domanda.
Tra "come" e "possiamo" possiamo inserire castelli interi, ma non terminazioni, scollegamenti, disarticolazioni.
Beh diciamo terrazze, balconi, dopo un castello mi sa che il "come" lo si deve ripigliare.
"Come, e dico proprio come, potremmo..."
"Come, noi che non abbiamo nessuna voglia, ci è proprio passata, di continuare ad inseguire troppi sogni, come possiamo noi..."

Quando niklavjus scrive:


niklavjus said:


> Incautamente, io, ho voluto suggerire


sta aprendo una finestra, e non giusto sparando una pausa prima del verbo, così la grammatica glielo passa, per quanto la buona norma gli starebbe dicendo: ma proprio proprio tanta enfasi?
Per la precisione sta bellamente sfruttando la capacità di sottindendere pronomi dell'italiano.
Quel breve "io" vale una intera frase. Dopo la virgola c'è, sottinteso, il soggetto del verbo.
Se metteva "Io incautamente, ho voluto" lo si sarebbe corretto _inesorabilmente_ in:
"Io, incautamente, ho voluto"
"Io incautamente ho voluto"
"Incautamente, io ho voluto"
"Incautamente io ho voluto"
In inglese mi sa che si andrebbe, nel voler mantenere la forzatura richiesta:
"Unwarily, me, I wanted to suggest"

Il che, secondo me è anche il caso di


Katiolina said:


> Avrei dato invece per buono:
> "Noi stranieri, come possiamo sapere"...


 
EDIT Dimenticavo: per pause estemporanee, "fuori costrutto", ci sono i puntini di sospensione.
"Se è una questione di stile, come... noi stranieri possiamo sapere quando si usa uno e quando si usa l'altro?"


----------

